#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Step by step: How to Install ETAP 7.0 and 7.5.0

## arifinbc

Step by step: How to Install ETAP 7.0 and 7.5.0


(include activation code ETAP)See More: Step by step: How to Install ETAP 7.0 and 7.5.0

----------


## raj151857

Thanks u have done a nice thing for 1st timer. Keep it up.

----------


## etapexpert

Nice .....

All in one document...

Thank you

----------


## yaoyao

very good thank you!

----------


## castilho

Hi guys, 

where can i find this installation tutorial for the Etap 7.5.0? 

Regards.

----------


## Rudi Tua

Hi Castilho

Please search on this forum for posting "ETAP 7.0" or "ETAP 7.5.0", there is there
Regards

----------


## castilho

Thanks Rudi!

Regards

----------


## beco57

thank you where is the files

----------


## m_najeh

thank u

----------


## nongken

THANK sss

----------


## jckrish

thanks but I can't see anything aside these, "Step by step: How to Install ETAP 7.0 and 7.5.0
(include activation code ETAP)".

----------


## jay2042

Read this:

How to Install Etap-7 on Windows-7 32-bit 

1. Downloaded ETAP-7 
2. Disable connection to internet 
3. Disable antivirus software on your computer 
4. Press F2, go to user account control and disable it. 
5. Run Etap-7 installation from DVD. 
6. select install + license manager, just follow the instruction. Note : For Win-7 (and maybe Vista, but I never use vista) will show up UAC, just click/select enable to install 
7. When finish installation, dont run the software. 
8. Open folder LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS on etap DVD 
9. copy all files in the LMSETUP\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS ----- to ------ C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ 
10. Extract ETAP -------- Peta-6 then run file " etap6.exe " this is the software to bypass license. 
this file is under DOS file, so you will see DOS application run. Note : Why extract to Etap-7 folder, because I've ever fail to run it when extract outside etap 7 folder. 
9. After finish install --------, then Reboot your computer/laptop. 
10. Enable again your antivirus 
11. Run ETAp 7 application. 
11. Will show up window for license , click OK, then software will ask for activation serial 
Enter Activation serial : 9dp8kD6Ncc#Y8r5FBL+QEn3DHqDBKR<7Nc4/ 
12. Then enjoy using ETAP 7

Download the etap installer in 4shared.com or isohunt.com.

----------


## jay2042

Download the peta6 here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to bypass licence.

See More: Step by step: How to Install ETAP 7.0 and 7.5.0

----------


## jay2042

Download the peta6 here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to bypass the licence.

----------


## solution

ETAP 11
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## finex2499

Thank you...

----------

